# Oh the humanity! Retaliation ....



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

So yeah ... this is a bit difficult to type but I am going to push through the pain. I definitely need to replace my mailbox and should probably do the same for my neighbors.










@brimy623 finally got his revenge and it is sweet.


Ramon Bueso Genesis (Been wanting one of these)
Camacho Corojo Tubo Robusto (See above!)
Cohiba (Never tried these, stoked to)
Nica Libre (I've never even heard of these since I am a new smoker, but I am always up for something new)
Por Larranaga (See above)
San Lotano The Bull (Another I've been wanting to try










What an awesome bomb, and filled with things I've been wanting to try! I can't wait for these to get enough rest and smoke them!


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

Not to be left out, or forgotten, @JustinThyme finished me off. So much destruction, all over the neighborhood!


God of Fire - Series B 2011 ( I have no idea what this is, but if it is anything like the rest I have a feeling I am going to find a new love)
Padron 1964 (Amazing! I have been wanting so bad to get these to try)
Padron (maybe a x000 series?) Lancero (Not sure which series it is, but Lancero is always great and you can never miss with a Padron!)
Padron 1926 (Definitely one of my favorite smokes, can't wait for this thing to rest)
Opus X Lost City! (Wow! The pièce de résistance blew me away. I have never tried any Fuente much less an Opus X. I am really looking forward to this one!)










Thank both of y'all for the amazing generosity and the awesome bombs! I can't even begin to say just how stoked I am to receive these today. I have a feeling that all of the smokes I received today are going to be accompanying me to both Vegas and Philippines!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

They @#$%^* you up my man! 

Good smokes there! WTG Justin & Brian! Show this newb young'in what's up!


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

Rob doesn't mess around! My mailbox is still in shambles.


----------



## Ablaze_uas (Sep 13, 2013)

Holy cow! That's one heck of a bomb right there! Brian and Justin really did a number on your mailbox there.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

dmanuel said:


> Not to be left out, or forgotten, @JustinThyme finished me off. So much destruction, all over the neighborhood!
> 
> 
> God of Fire - Series B 2011 ( I have no idea what this is, but if it is anything like the rest I have a feeling I am going to find a new love)
> ...


After the love you showed mine is like a hand grenade!! LOL
enjoy!
Rob's is nuclear!! Gonna need a safe as a mailbox to contain those smokes!!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy smurf-nuts!!!

The lineup of Padron just about made me faint...not to mention the other great sticks 

And so thoughtful on the first bomb..by sending pairs you get to try one now and age the other one to compare...so cool!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Way to destroy the noob! :smoke2:That's some epic cigars there, nice work.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Well done gentlemen! :clap2:


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

I am struggling to convince myself to be patient lol


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

dmanuel said:


> I am struggling to convince myself to be patient lol


Enjoy brother. After the nuke you sent me I just had to go Thermal Nuclear! Told you I don't get even I get ahead!

The GOF B is a limited release 2011. Came from box 478 of 750.

The Opus is also a limited release with tobacco that was grown off season for a back drop when they filmed the movie Lost City. From box 172 of 600.

Those two will need a little age on them to reach their full potential.

The Padrons are ready to be fired up. They have all been stored at 65% since early July.


----------



## JJ3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice. Some great sticks there.


----------



## ubenumber2 (Mar 9, 2014)

great haul


----------

